# OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung



## Black_Beetle (9. November 2007)

*OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

Hey ihr

Ich will meinen lapTop aufrüsten und suche schon verzweifelt nach einer Seite wo ich Arbeitspeicher herbekomme... Kann aber nichts finden.

Im Refernzhandbuch stand das hier zum RAM 

*RAM *​ 
*Zwei Steckplätze für Erweiterung des RAM auf bis zu 512 MB*
*64 oder 128 MB RAM in einem Steckplatz eingesetzt **100-MHz RAM-Bus*​ 
So ich suche nun nach 512 MB

Könnte mir Bitte jemand eine Seite nennen wo ich Arbeitsspeicher für den HP OmniBook 6000 bekommen kann.

Ich weiß nicht welche ich nehmen muss. 


Bitte helft mir schnellstens.


EDIT: *
Warum antwortet mir keiner ich werde doch nicht der erste sein der bei einem LapTop Arbeitsspeicher nachrüstet.​*​​​


----------



## MrMorse (9. November 2007)

*AW: OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

Du kannst maximal 512 MB einbauen. Das macht 256MB pro Bank.

RAM siehe z.B. hier: Klick

EDIT:
Link geht nicht. Mußt Du den hier nehmen:

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...00+PIII+600-1000&distributor=0&submit1=Finden

BTW:
Schnell genug?


----------



## Black_Beetle (9. November 2007)

*AW: OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

Ich danke dir wie sau aber gibts die nicht noch billiger?


----------



## MrMorse (9. November 2007)

*AW: OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

Den kleinen Finger habe ich Dir gereicht. Jetzt liegt es an Dir, mehr draus zu machen.
Es gibt Google, Google, geizhals.at und Google.

Ein wenig mußt Du auch selbst leisten.


----------



## Black_Beetle (9. November 2007)

*AW: OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

Na das dumme ist das ich keine Ahnung hardwareseitig von Laptops habe deswegen frage ich da auch so genau nach damit ich keinen Scheiß baue. 

Okay werde mal schauen dank dir trotzdem wie sau.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

*AW: OmniBook 6000 Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung*

check this out: http://www.notebook-speicher.de/


----------

